# [SOLVED] DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm starting to be very desperate and that's why I'm bothering you...
Xfire wont log in, it always times out... And after I exit the program I get the 
message from Xfire Exception log (See Attached items for the log).

Plus I'm a hardcore CoD4 Promod player, and since 3 days I can't join any server
(Also timing out)... Also I have the same problem with TeamSpeak, it wont connect... I dont know if my Teamviewer still works, but if anyone wants to check it out just contact me.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Well... It has came to this...
BUMP


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Hi, 

My expertise lie more in console game support but it sounds as if your firewall is just blocking these programs, try turn it off briefly to see if they can connect, MAKE SURE TO TURN IT BACK ON AFTERWARDS, even if the programs do work. After that we can work on creating exceptions.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

That's not the problem, I tried that, also I reinstalled the system yesterday and still having the same problem...


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Ok that does rule out a lot of the problems on the pc, have you tried changing settings on your router, or port forwarding?


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I haven't because I didn't expect that that will solve the problem, and even if it will, I don't know how to do it...


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Again I'm not too massively experienced in this area but if the software, hardware, and operating system on the pc itself can be ruled out then the network would seem to be the most obvious issue. What kind of network have you, DSL or cable? Do you have a modem and a router or just one?


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I am still thankfull for not giving up. I also think that it's a network problem, and I have a modem. And I think I use Cable modem. I also have a number from my internet provider but since I downloaded a lot of illegal stuff, I'm not too happy to call them.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Its probably best not to talk about the illegal stuff here either it is against forum rules, but I do not think it would be causing this problem. 

First things first, could you post the results of a speed test at Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test . 
And would I be right in saying that you just have a modem, one box only?


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Thank you for the hint, and I have to correct myself, I have two boxes, since Internet is also distributed to my TV...

Speedtest: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2718130209.png

I'm promised from my provider 8 mb/ps (that's what I'm paying for)...


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

OK so if there are two boxes you probably have a similar connection to mine. Would it be possible to connect your pc directly to the first box and remove the second box temporarily for troubleshooting? This would rule out a lot of networking problems.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I think it already is connected to the first box... But I'm not sure which is which :/
Heres the photo bellow (My comp cable is connected to the white "thing")


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

So you have a direct connection to the modem on the left, and this is also the one which you can connect to wirelessly? If this is the case then temporarily remove it from the network. Use a LAN cable to connect directly to the one on the right.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I'll give it a try now. Thank you for having patience.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

No worries


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I tried it and in the black "thingie" was only one place for a cable, and it was occupied by which I think is the TV cable, so I replaced it with the Comp Cable and I had no internet connection, so I tried putting the TV cable into the white "thingie" but still no change. 

Just after I replaced the TV cable with the Comp cable I troubleshooted to see what's the problem and this came up..

Now I returned to the default setup...


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

OK im still not sure what kind of Broadband you have, could you take a picture of the back of both of the boxes, that would probably be the best way forward.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Yep just give me a sec.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I think you can diffirintiate which is which


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Ok that makes far more sense, it is a dsl modem, the white modem is the only one we will be dealing with. Have these programs worked with this modem before ?


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Yes they did and for a long time at that... I'm a COD4 Promod fanatic, and without Xfire I can't comunicate with my teammates etc... 
Also teamspeak worked, everything worked...
I have the number from the company if you think I that I should call them I'll do that.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

There isn't any need to ring them just yet. I asked because reseting the settings may help..or it may really delete all settings and you may lose your Internet connection so that will be a last resort. Could you give me the exact make and model of the white box?


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I'm presuming that this is what you want.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Cool, I found a guide of the same manufacturer, model numbers are different but we will give it a go anyway. 

Set up your computer and ensure you can connect to the internet. 

Open up an internet broswer and type: 192.168.1.1

You will be prompted for a username and password both will be : 1234

Let me know when you have this done or if it works.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

It won't connect to that adress...


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Ok the default IP may change because of the model, try: 192.168.1.254


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Same thing, I think now we are getting to the problem...


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Possibly, do you ahve any documentation for this modem, I found another guide but it still suggests: http://192.168.1.1/


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I logged in using this ip : 10.0.0.138


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

What's next?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Cool, where did you find that, it is unusual. Could you take a screen shot of the page.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I have supreme googling skills, Im just extremely lazy


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Ok we are going to want to go to security and look for a firewall setting, if it is turned on, turn it off temporarily and try the program. Lol google skills are always handy.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

If you want/can, we can do it via TeamViewer and it would be a lot faster since you unlike me know what to do. 

I cant find firewall settings anywhere, under settings I have these options :


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I am pretty sure that teamviewer support is against the rules, I am only a volunteer on the site and so it would be inappropriate. Try and switch the setting on the page captured to minimum security. It seems to be a general setting so it may affect the firewall as well.


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I didn't know that TeamViewer is against the rules ... 
BUT NOW I AM EXTREMELY HAPPY BECAUSE I LOGGED IN THE XFIRE!


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

I don't know how to thank you enough... Even though in the end it was a simple procedure it took a while to get to know what the problem was, and I am very thankfull for keeping up with me till the end.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: DLL Xfire/CoD4 problem*

Yaaay, Im Glad to see ya got it sorted. I remember having a similar problem on an xbox. I am no certain if teamviewer is against the rules but it does come down to an anonymous person accessing your computer with little or no restrictions. While I know all of the games team wouldn't try anything it is still a matter of principal. And it does also help others who may see this page with the same problem, there is now an answer ready for them. 

Anyway, Im delighted to see you got it sorted. If you are still around could you mark this thread as solved under thread tools?


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

Done  I think the person with 1,269 posts is a reliable person to let play around with teamviewer won't you say?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Compared to the guys with 12,000 posts, im still relatively new!


----------



## Stancik (May 16, 2013)

Hahahahaha LOL


----------

